# File sharing with Windows XP



## khlueh (Apr 5, 2006)

Hello, my network begins with my dsl modem connected to a netgear router which has a netgear wireless router connected to it. I am trying to share files with three computers all connected to the wireless router. One laptop with XP pro, one laptop with XP home, and one desktop with XP pro. I am in the same workgroup with the other two computers, but can only access the other laptop. The other two computers have no trouble accessing all the shared files. As many others my setup worked previously too! Since the mishap I have formatted and reconfigured but still cannot access the desktop's files. I can see the desktop in my workgroup, but I get the logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer message. I've browsed the forums and an able to ping the desktop by ip and name. I have set up a user account on the desktop with the name I use to logon to my laptop. I am stuck! Any suggestions would be appreciated, I'm contemplating desktop format, please help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Checklist for networking Windows Machines with TCP/IP
-----------------------------------------------------
- PCs which are not XP must have TCP/IP installed. 
- Each PC must have a unique computer name. 
- Each PC must have a network share defined. 
- ALL NICS must be on the same subnet (e.g. IP 192.168.0.* subnet mask 255.255.255.0).
- XP PCs must have Netbios over TCP/IP enabled (only essential for XP to talk to W9X PCs). 
- MS Client and file & printer sharing must be enabled on each machine.
- All NICs must have their node type = anything except p-node (peer to peer, or point-point). 
* To check, open a command prompt and type IPCONFIG /ALL.
- XP's ICF firewall is permanently disabled. (Only necessary for pre XP SP2).
- All 3rd party firewalls are disabled, uninstalled and deleted (until connection is working).
- PCs have the same workgroup (helps, but not essential for XP/2K, necessary for 9X/ME).

Allow 15 mins after rebooting a PC for that PC to appear in the workgroup, or
for it to see all other PCs. Or you can search for the PC by its computer name.


Additional things to check if you still have problems:
-----------------------------------------------------
- Check your Services are Started on all PCs: Workstation, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser. 
- XP gives access to its shares via the Net Guest Account. (Note, not the same as the local guest account in user accounts which should be off). Net Guest Account is enabled by default in XP, but to check it, open a command prompt and type: NET USER GUEST
Should return a line with 'Account active yes'.


Check XP Security policies:
--------------------------
- Access this computer from the network: add guest
- Deny logon locally: remove guest
- Network access:Sharing and security model... -> Guest only
- Deny access to this computer from the network-> check Guest is not here.


----------

